# WNL Shamrock Rovers v Castlebar Celtic



## petereoin (Apr 7, 2013)

1.)



PJF_8835.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

2.)



PJF_8889.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

3.)



PJF_8893_PF.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

4.)



PJF_8958.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

5.)



PJF_9099 copy.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great shots Peter. Love the colour rendition


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice pictures. I love the last one.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Apr 7, 2013)

Really nice pix. Great framing of the play.


----------



## petereoin (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for looking and for taking the time to post a comment


----------



## rpt (Apr 21, 2013)

Did the referee call a foul on the first one? Looks like elbow to the tummy or thigh and forearm to the head...

Nice shots. What did you shoot them with?


----------



## candyman (Apr 21, 2013)

Great shots.
I see you use 1DMKIII with 400mm f/2.8 and center-weighted average

Do you use most of the time the center weighted average? On what decision you change it?


----------

